# Yahoo- Proliant obtains GRAS for ImmunoLin (Nutraingredients.com)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ImmunoLin, which contains at least 45 percent immunoglobulin, has been available to for use in supplements as an immune-enhancer for about nine years.View the full article


----------

